# Boots



## Brooktrout17 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm looking for some new boots for this years ice fishing season. Want something that will keep my feet warm and dry at a fair price. Why kind do you guys use or recommend? Your suggestions will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## WillyG (Mar 26, 2009)

In the past some of the better boots I have worn were Lacrosse IceKings and Micky mouse boots, last year I wore Lacrosse Alphaburly 1600 and liked them, they are warm, light and waterproof, the key to keeping warm is good wicking socks, I like Merino wool with a nylon liner sock, and make sure you have good fitting boots, a tight boot is a cold boot.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

If you do a search, you will find tons of responses, but all seem to come down to a few. It seems like Ice Kings, Mickey Mouse and Cabela Infernos come up the most often.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/alleghenyou...&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a pair of Woody Elite Stealth Premium Muck Boots last January and I will never look back...best boot on the planet, hands down


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

White Mickeys.


----------



## St.Clair Flats Outlaw (Dec 31, 2009)

white mickeys. you can spend all day scanning for boots with comfort or the most grams of thinsulate but at the end of the day those funny looking white boots are tried and true. just make sure you get the ones made in america and not the chinesse nock offs


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

the black ones ain't bad either


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mickeys are no good for me, those days I walk out a mike or so feet sweat then get cold after that...


(.) (.) Nice cans!


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

arctic muck boots =warm and dry


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Muck arctic pros. Comfterball and warm as can be. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Irish setter Snow Trekker. LIGHT and warm. As much as i walk...there is no way i could wear the Mickey mouse boots. Way to heavy and my feet come out of them looking like they were in a bathtub for a week.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Cabelas Infernos have been great for me.


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

Cabelas infernos for me as well. i ordered a half size larger than i thought and the extra room keeps my feet warm and happy.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...Tz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products&Ntt=inferno


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I see people here bringing up Cabela's Infernos so I thought I'd share my $.02 for anyone who is considering buying these.

I just bought a pair of Cabela's Infernos very recently.

They seem like good boots (haven't had a chance to try them on the ice yet) but I was a little disappointed in the sizing.

Infernos only come in a size "D" width, and I'm not sure "D" is even the appropriate label.

I wear a size 10W-10.5W tennis shoe (depending on brand). I ordered a pair of size 11 Infernos thinking I would be safe with sizing and they were still tight. I had to send them back and Cabela's promptly sent me some size 12, which was much better.

I guess the point of what I'm saying is that if you wear any type of a wide shoe you may have sizing issues with the Infernos and may have to go up a size or even two. This isn't really an issue for someone who visits a store and can try them on, but for someone who doesn't live anywhere near a Cabela's and has to order them online this might be helpful.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I wear white mickeys exclusively.
Never had a problem with my feet ever getting cold in them wether my feet were dry or wet.


----------



## trout8200 (Feb 26, 2007)

I wear muck wetlands and love them I don't get cold so that's why I didn't by the arctic. They are also the lightest size 14 boots I have ever put on. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> Mickeys are no good for me, those days I walk out a mike or so feet sweat then get cold after that...


You have to wear light (Poly) socks and 1 pair of wool socks plus leave them unlaced so the moisture can escape...they are _*that good*_ _*at insulating!!*_


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Mickey's with the right combination of socks to allow your foot to breath, I've walked miles in mine and have never had any issues, I know everyones different, but they are hand down one of the best boots out there ....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Mickey's and love them I walk for miles no problem have had the same pair for 10 years 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

